# Rented a Revo



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

I decided to try peddling today, so I went out to hurbie and rented a Revo 13. I was having trouble peddling, felt like the drive wasn't propelling me as easily as I thought it was going to. I resorted to paddling because it felt easier for me. I know for a fact that they don't maintain there kayaks as well as they should be, not sure if there was anything wrong with the drive. Thinking of trying a outback next if I can find a place that demos them. Is there anything that can go wrong with the drives that can cause this?


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't pedaled any yet, but my brother had a similar problem when he originally had his revo (now has an outback). After he changed the distance of the pedals from his feet, it was a lot easier for him. Not sure if you messed with that?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did it have turbo fins or stock?


----------



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

I tried to adjust the pedals but the pin holding them in place was stuck in place, they were all the way back closest to me.I believe they were the stock fins.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will suggest going to Pensacola Kayak and Sail and trying out a Mariner or an Ultimate with the Propel drive.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Adam420 said:


> I tried to adjust the pedals but the pin holding them in place was stuck in place, they were all the way back closest to me.I believe they were the stock fins.


That could have been the problem. Sounds like the same complaint my brother had until he was able to adjust the distance. You should still go quite a bit faster than paddling even with stock fins.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

If it was pretty easy to peddle, but, you weren't getting anywhere fast, it needs turbo fins. You can try both sets of fins at Key sailing and kayak on P'cola Beach. They really do make a big difference.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

during a short demo ride you probably won't notice a difference between pedaling or paddling. But wait until you have a 3 or 4 mile paddle back into the wind. Then tell me which you prefer. 

I was out Saturday morning in the river and was about 2 or 3 miles south of the launch when the north wind picked up. Only 10 or 15 mph and the waves were no issue, but it took an hour to get back. If I had been paddling, I would have been exhausted. With my Revo, no problem.


----------



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was in the Revo for a good 2 hrs and paddled more than peddled. I might have needed to be able to adjust the pedals for a better performance. Also when I would pushed forward on them, the whole drive would shift forward a little, not sure if that was poor maintenance or supposed to happen. They pretty much have kids stow the kayaks on Hurbie and never rinse them down after being used.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

sounds like they werent locked in properly


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bo Keifus said:


> sounds like they werent locked in properly


Yep, if they arent looked in, you aint moving. If properly locked in they wont wiggle.


----------



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

They were locked in, felt like something was loose inside of it, idk. I'm gonna give Hobies another shot, just not from the base. Thanks for all the advise, it's greatly appreciated. I've got a Stealth 12 now and just wanted to test the peddling waters.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey man just come by keysailing on pensacola beach I will let you demo any modle hobie you want. Ask for charlie or mike


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

You can go to Fairhope Boat Co. They have both all of the hobies you can try out. I would call them first to make sure they have the personnel there to take you out. You can even make an appt to test drive them.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I went to Key Sailing at P cola last weekend and tried a Revo 13. Super nice guys, and it is a quick yak. I say go out there and let them help ya out. BTW, I did not know Hurby even had Hobies :001_huh::001_huh: Oh and about that north wind and paddling...... NEVER AGAIN, I will leave it at that!


----------



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

They just got Hobie Revos not that long ago but you have to stay there with them, the paddle yaks, you can take them anywhere. One of these weekends I'll make it out to test out an outback, those look like they would fit me more, 5'8" and 215, that Revo didn't have much room for my liking.


----------



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

Where's Hurby??



vickroid said:


> I went to Key Sailing at P cola last weekend and tried a Revo 13. Super nice guys, and it is a quick yak. I say go out there and let them help ya out. BTW, I did not know Hurby even had Hobies :001_huh::001_huh: Oh and about that north wind and paddling...... NEVER AGAIN, I will leave it at that!


----------



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

He's referring to hurlburt field Air Force base.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

the revo is a fast boat


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Bo Keifus said:


> sounds like they werent locked in properly


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

cbump said:


> My thoughts exactly.


x3

Revo should be speedier (and eaiser to paddle) than the outback but not as stable. It's a trade off - I have an outback and wish I also had a Revo on some days.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

need2fish said:


> x3
> 
> Revo should be speedier (and eaiser to paddle) than the outback but not as stable. It's a trade off - I have an outback and wish I also had a Revo on some days.


I have a Revo and its very fast, easy to paddle and turns on a dime but its definitely not as etable as I would like it to be. I've been considering selling or trading it for an outback but I haven't been able to try an outback yet so I don't know


----------

